# Introducing my new endurance mare!



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

pictures???


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Pictures! The first ones are of Marchesa and the one with the two in pens is Marchesa on the left, Line King on the right. The one of me riding is me on King .


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely ^^ Congrats on the new mare.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

both are very attractive horses.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Pretty, pretty, PRETTY! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Very nice! Can't wait to hear how she progresses!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

What is her pedigree?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I am so excited over this mare.

I have been work work working with her and she is a little freight train. We are going to do a long conditioning ride on Sunday with some major hills. I have not ridden her in a group before so this will be a new experience as well. 

I am planning to bring her to our last ride of the season next weekend at Point Chaser as it is not supposed to be very challenging, and hopefully get a completion for her 2014 year. 

 I'll also be riding King again on the same weekend. I only just joined AERC , so my mileage will only start counting now.

Yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Her pedigree is on allbreed under Marchesa Garbo. She is Spainish with some Russian.


----------



## NightFell (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats, and what a cutie! I can understand the excitement- I just got myself a NSH mare that I'm hoping to do some LSD work to maybe a do 25 sometime next season


----------

